# dazed n confused



## frustratednconfused (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi new here just looking for a little insight and compassion. First a little history my wife and I have been together 15 years married for 14 4 kids, a few years back we moved away from where I grew up,(she has a daughter from a previous whom stayed there)in the summers dd is here for a few months. Well to make the story short everything between me and her is fine then dd is here and few weeks after that things seem to go awry. I recognize that the friendship we devoloped over the years has dwindle a little so I have been just calling her out of the blue just to chit chat like we used to. I know Im rambling but just wanted to let it out. we had a rough week last week not enough money my pay was way low so she was upset(understandable) well when i got home we went for a rid she said that i am a nice guy and she is not a nice person that she didn't want to hurt me. then she said she didn't want to married anymore. talk about dazed. anyway i did the typical man thing and asked if there was another. she got a little offended and said why does it have to be about sex. then i said its not there are other ways of intimate cheating. well i asked what she wanted(you know do you want me to move out, do you want me to stay on the road longer) she said she didn't know so i left her alone for the night at bed time i asked if it was alright to sleep in our bed she said yes. fitfully slept and in the morning i told her first thing i am your husband and love you, but i am also your friend you can talk to me. sun we spent time together and i asked if we were ok she said we are fine but know i am a nervous wreck. sorry so long but thanks for reading


----------



## lady1 (Jan 31, 2012)

It sounds like you are a wonderful husband. That you told her you loved her, but were also her friend and there to talk was an amazing response to that situation. I hope that she appreciates you, and I hope that she talks with you about whatever is bothering her. I have not yet been married so long, but I think marriages go through some rough patches now and then, and I hope you two are able to work things out.


----------



## SimonLLL (Jan 29, 2012)

Just a shot in the dark here, but something seems to have tripped her mood shortly after 'dd' stayed.

Get to the bottom of that. This could be the trigger for a deeper malaise - one that has been brewing for a while.

She says she's not a nice person. Why? What makes her say that? It might be something small and easy to work through. Be prepared for something bigger, though - just in case.

Stay open to her, as her friend. Be patient, though. It may take a while.


----------

